

Silicon Squeak "System On a Chip" - kephra
http://www.siliconsqueak.org/

======
kephra
Merik Voswinkel (founder of xs4all and Knoware) newest toy:

SiliconSqueak is a CPU running on cheap us$80 FPGAs to run Squeak VM bytecode
native as machine code.

The site is currently best viewed by google cache ;-( Lets hope they bring it
up again soon.

